# CGC tips?



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sure there are many of you out there who have proudly passed the CGC test and congrats, I say! ^.^ My 10 month old (she'll be 11 months in March) girl, Dixie, and I have been working consistently on her basic manners for the test. I have a few questions and would like to know if anyone has any tips for certain parts as I will point out later.  

When will I be SURE she's ready for the test?
Does PetSmart offer the CGC test? If so, how much does it usually cost?
How do I phase out the head halter?


_*Test 1: Accepting a friendly stranger *_
_This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to approach it and speak to the handler in a natural, everyday situation. The evaluator walks up to the dog and handler and greets the handler in a friendly manner, ignoring the dog. The evaluator and handler shake hands and exchange pleasantries. The dog must show no sign of resentment or shyness, and must not break position or try to go to the evaluator._


She does this EXTREMELY well as long as the person is ignoring her. We've been practicing with the older kids and the crossing guard down at our nephew's school.



_*Test 2: Sitting politely for petting*_
_This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to touch it while it is out with its handler. With the dog sitting at the handler's side, to begin the exercise, the evaluator pets the dog on the head and body. The handler may talk to his or her dog throughout the exercise. The dog may stand in place as it is petted. The dog must not show shyness or resentment._


Dixie loves this part but we're having trouble with her sitting still. She loves her chest and back being petted and scratched most of all but we're working on her being petted. When you reach out to pet her, she keeps moving her head about. But I'm pretty sure how to fix it so no prob there.

_*Test 3: Appearance and grooming*_
_This practical test demonstrates that the dog will welcome being groomed and examined and will permit someone, such as a veterinarian, groomer or friend of the owner, to do so. It also demonstrates the owner's care, concern and sense of responsibility. The evaluator inspects the dog to determine if it is clean and groomed. The dog must appear to be in healthy condition (i.e., proper weight, clean, healthy and alert). The handler should supply the comb or brush commonly used on the dog. The evaluator then softly combs or brushes the dog, and in a natural manner, lightly examines the ears and gently picks up each front foot. It is not necessary for the dog to hold a specific position during the examination, and the handler may talk to the dog, praise it and give encouragement throughout._


She loves being groomed and is used to thispart of the test already. One problem though. When the helper goes to pick up her paws she licks their hand. Is this acceptable? If not, how do we get her out of licking people's hands? 



_*Test 4: Out for a walk (walking on a loose lead)*_
_This test demonstrates that the handler is in control of the dog. The dog may be on either side of the handler. The dog's position should leave no doubt that the dog is attentive to the handler and is responding to the handler's movements and changes of direction. The dog need not be perfectly aligned with the handler and need not sit when the handler stops. The evaluator may use a pre-plotted course or may direct the handler/dog team by issuing instructions or commands. In either case, there should be a right turn, left turn, and an about turn with at least one stop in between and another at the end. The handler may talk to the dog along the way, praise the dog, or give commands in a normal tone of voice. The handler may sit the dog at the halts if desired._


Dixie recently started loose-leash walking (how relieving! XD) but only with her Halti on. How do I phase out the head halter?


_*Test 5: Walking through a crowd*_
_This test demonstrates that the dog can move about politely in pedestrian traffic and is under control in public places. The dog and handler walk around and pass close to several people (at least three). The dog may show some interest in the strangers but should continue to walk with the handler, without evidence of over-exuberance, shyness or resentment. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise the dog throughout the test. The dog should not jump on people in the crowd or strain on the leash._


We've done this many times going through parents and their kids eager to leave the school and she's perfect with this one, unless of course, a small kid reaches out saying, "doggie" then of course she has to go greet them. 


_*Test 6: Sit and down on command and Staying in place*_
_This test demonstrates that the dog has training, will respond to the handler's commands to sit and down and will remain in the place commanded by the handler (sit or down position, whichever the handler prefers). The dog must do sit AND down on command, then the owner chooses the position for leaving the dog in the stay. Prior to this test, the dog's leash is replaced with a line 20 feet long. The handler may take a reasonable amount of time and use more than one command to get the dog to sit and then down. The evaluator must determine if the dog has responded to the handler's commands. The handler may not force the dog into position but may touch the dog to offer gentle guidance. When instructed by the evaluator, the handler tells the dog to stay and walks forward the length of the line, turns and returns to the dog at a natural pace. The dog must remain in the place in which it was left (it may change position) until the evaluator instructs the handler to release the dog. The dog may be released from the front or the side._


This is the one thing I'm absolutely sure she can do even with distractions.

_*Test 7: Coming when called*_
_This test demonstrates that the dog will come when called by the handler. The handler will walk 10 feet from the dog, turn to face the dog, and call the dog. The handler may use encouragement to get the dog to come. Handlers may choose to tell dogs to "stay" or "wait" or they may simply walk away, giving no instructions to the dog._


This is another I'm sure she can do.

_*Test 8: Reaction to another dog*_
_This test demonstrates that the dog can behave politely around other dogs. Two handlers and their dogs approach each other from a distance of about 20 feet, stop, shake hands and exchange pleasantries, and continue on for about 10 feet. The dogs should show no more than casual interest in each other. Neither dog should go to the other dog or its handler._


So far we've only had Sherlock, my little sister's dog to practice with since he's so calm. She does pretty good but she wants to continue and go do something else. We're working on her attentiveness.


_*Test 9: Reaction to distraction*_
_This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common distracting situations. The evaluator will select and present two distractions. Examples of distractions include dropping a chair, rolling a crate dolly past the dog, having a jogger run in front of the dog, or dropping a crutch or cane. The dog may express natural interest and curiosity and/or may appear slightly startled but should not panic, try to run away, show aggressiveness, or bark. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise it throughout the exercise._


Working on this. Starting with paperback book being dropped then I'll add something a little louder gradually. She doesn't startle very easily. Thank goodness.


_*Test 10: Supervised separation*_
_This test demonstrates that a dog can be left with a trusted person, if necessary, and will maintain training and good manners. Evaluators are encouraged to say something like, "Would you like me to watch your dog?" and then take hold of the dog's leash. The owner will go out of sight for three minutes. The dog does not have to stay in position but should not continually bark, whine, or pace unnecessarily, or show anything stronger than mild agitation or nervousness. Evaluators may talk to the dog but should not engage in excessive talking, petting, or management attempts (e.g, "there, there, it's alright")._

Okay now here's the humdinger. I need some help and tips on this one. I can leave her sight and she can be left with my sister for about a minute but then she starts whining and pulling on the leash. My sister fed her some treats while she was being quiet and she did pretty good but then she started having her little fit. Dixie, I mean. : My sister's not like that. XD Anyways, should I be using a higher value treat? We're gradually lengthening the time with me out of sight. e.g. one minute or two.
And we vary the times too. For example she'll be with my sister one minute and the next time 30 sec and so on. 

Any tips are greatly appreciated! And feel free to share your experiences earning the CGC. ::wave: Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know about Petsmart, but training clubs often have CGC tests at their facilities. You can also aim for those at dog shows as well...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Petco offers the CGC class. I don't know the price though.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We just went through this test, and Beamer failed the 'out of sight' for 3 minutes. He was whining and pulling, too. I tried practicing at home and he did perfect but I guess anywhere else he freaks out. We are going to work on it and have whoever is handling Beamer treat him when he is calm (first by me walking away and then gradually go out of sight). 

For the other things, just make sure you almost always have your attention on the dog and not the other person! It does make a huge difference.

With sitting politely for petting, the dog can actually be standing, sitting, or laying down. As long as the dog is not jumping or rolling on his back and trying to play, then he will pass fine. I think licking of the hand is acceptable. Usually the petting and grooming will be at the same time. 

Practice beginning to teach an actual heel command if you haven't yet. My trainer started us like this:
1- Beamer sat, then we moved and I had a treat right in front of his nose and I said heel for a few steps. Then make him sit again then treat for the sit.
2- Move to the same thing but treating for the heel instead of the sit
3- Then move to not having the treat in front of the face as often. 

Reaction to other dog-
We had to have our dogs in the heel position, walk towards another dog owner, but meet up in the middle and have them on one side of us. Shake hands and continue on our way. The dog cannot try to say hi to the handler or other dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally and I have given the GCG test 64 times. I definitely see patterns of things that do / don't work.

Tips: During the walk through the crowd/out for a walk- be brisk like you are catching a train in ten minutes. Say "With Me", pat your leg- whatever you need to do. When people get nervous and go at a snail's pace, the dogs get bored and distracted.

Keep your attention mainly on your dog and communicate exactly what you want. For example, when you stand shoulder to shoulder with the evaluator and his or her dog, you can glance and stick your hand out without turning your whole body away from your dog out of politeness.

Be "normal" for your dog. Chew gum or put a peppermint in your mouth to mask nervousness. Remember to praise good things and to give your release word. Some people get way too quiet bc they are stressed and just make the dog guess what is wanted. Do it in the test like you practice it.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would definitely look for a class to practice. Nothing sounds insurmountable, she just needs time and practice.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We took an intermediate class with a local trainer and it was geared towards the CGC test. It was very helpful!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige and I are signed up for therapy class this month. At the end of the class he will be tested for his TDI and his CGC. I have doen this with three dogs so far. Mikado never had any training at all and past the class with the highest score. The best advice I can give you is to relax and have fun. If you are relaxed and comfortable you and your dog will shine.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What also helps is taking a nice walk before the test. I had to drive for more than an hour so of course she had been sleeping and was ready to go! We had an hour left, and played fetch on a field nearby. She got rid of some excess energy, and I got time to check out the place (we did it at a dog show). You are not allowed to treat during the test, so that is also something to take in account. The three minutes is usually the hardest. Stay focused on your dog, talk to her while you do the walking exercises. She takes her cues from you!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

talk to your dog and stay engaged...walk with purpose.

As Jill said - During test 8 - the meet a friendly dog...watch how you position your dog. Create space between the dogs. Dont meet the stranger face to face...meet more like shoulder to shoulder. No sense tempting either dog to stretch and sniff.... which will fail the test.

I go into the CGC with the thought that this is an evaluation about the handler's management skills as much as it is about any 'skills' the dog may have. 

As to weaning off the head halter...
Be sure the collar he is wearing fits well...that is is quite snug and placed high on his neck behind his ears....similar to the neck part of the head halter...
Start back at the beginning - start Loose Leash Walking in low distraction areas - short distances...be generous with your praise...then build up distances and distractions.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Tiki flunked the first time.. She was probably five or so years old. My dogs wear their collars like jewelry, easy slip on, easy slip off. On the out of sight, she saw me walking further and further away from her... She started to bark and fuss and in no time, slipped the collar and ran like a banshee. This was outdoors and the evaluator was freaking out thinking they would never catch her. No problem, she ran right to the door she saw me go into! I never bothered testing her again until last Fall and she passed. She has had no formal obedience training, but is a Can/UKC Ch.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Janice - that's why I've never done the CGC with Jacks. In his case though, he would try running after me and once he realizes he's attached to somebody or something, he will start sobbing and shaking. >__; 

I know this can be adjusted if tied to his stays (he's used to me leaving his sight on those), but yep. 

I'm all admiration and envy for those who pass without any speedbumps with their young dogs.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Mantha was six months old...but she is a really laid back nothing ever bothers her kind of dog. Ironically as she has gotten older(almost 10), she has gotten very attached to me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Take a class and practice around distractions. Go to the pet store, ask an associate to hold your dog for a practice 3 minute leave, etc.

I just took the test with my 6 month old puppy and he passed with flying colors.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of your help!


----------

